# Bedsack Choices



## rhaubejoi

*Bedsack Choices, including holiday choices!*

Well, people have been asking for some choices for bedsacks and I managed to persuade the store manager to let me take a few pictures in the store of some different fabrics. There are some halloween ones and Christmas ones too.
there is also a purple sparkly one like this pink one.
[URL="







[/URL]
There are several glittery blue ones in different shades and with stars this was just a pretty one i chose.
[URL="







[/URL]
this one is sparkly too. some people were asking about other skull fabric
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
Anyway, if you like these or if you have a request, I will do my best to fulfill it, just let me know. PM me if you are interested in any of them. I can coordinate these with contrasting fleece like I have done with the other beds I have made to make the designs stand out.


----------



## rhaubejoi

If you like one of the ones in the group pictures, just tell me which picture and how many from the left..lol


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

I soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo want the pink sparklies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

I love the Christmas ones Robbie! Does the store have any material that just has Santa, and maybe some reindeer on it?


----------



## rhaubejoi

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> I love the Christmas ones Robbie! Does the store have any material that just has Santa, and maybe some reindeer on it?


I'm sure I could find some. This is what I saw right now, but they will probably have a bigger selection as it gets a little closer to Christmas.:reindeer: I'll have a look at the store the next town over on Wednesday when I go to the 'big city'. :laughing4: yep, I live in the sticks!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

rhaubejoi said:


> I'm sure I could find some. This is what I saw right now, but they will probably have a bigger selection as it gets a little closer to Christmas.:reindeer: I'll have a look at the store the next town over on Wednesday when I go to the 'big city'. :laughing4: yep, I live in the sticks!


Okay, let me know.
I'd like to get a Christmas bedsack to have on the couch for the chi's during the holidays.


----------



## rhaubejoi

Yep, I want to make Zoe a Christmas one too. I'm thinking of the one with the birds on it with the blue background and using white fleece to sort of mimic snow under it. I think it will be quite pretty.


----------



## ahra1284

hi robbie! you're so great for posting these! I think my favorite is the blue/brown polkadotted ones you made previously. Let me know if that is not available and i shall choose another fabric. thanks so much!!


----------



## rhaubejoi

ahra1284 said:


> hi robbie! you're so great for posting these! I think my favorite is the blue/brown polkadotted ones you made previously. Let me know if that is not available and i shall choose another fabric. thanks so much!!


I can get more of that fabric. I am going to have to order it, though, so i am going to post this in case anyone else wants that color too, they can let me know so i can order it at the same time. Friday I will order enough for 2 blue beds, unless i get more requests than that....
this is the fabric
[URL="







[/URL]
it makes a bed like this (I can also do more in the pink too)
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## ahra1284

LOVE it. officially putting in my order for the blue/brown polka dotted one - let me know how you want the payment!!! can't wait!!


----------



## rhaubejoi

ok, here is another option that is also available in white/black leopard print. this is furry, you just cannot tell from the pic
[URL="







[/URL]
it is $3 more because the fabric costs more. there may also be a larger bed coming only available in these fuzzy fabrics for now. but maybe with other choices later.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Robbie that bed is beautiful! It's going make one lucky chi very happy!


----------



## rhaubejoi

thanks! its spoken for now, but now that i have the kinks worked out that one is simple to make too!


----------



## Mandy

ohhhh robbie no wonder that lepoard print one sold so quickly its beautiful i love it xxx


----------



## rhaubejoi

~*Mandy*~ said:


> ohhhh robbie no wonder that lepoard print one sold so quickly its beautiful i love it xxx


i can make more! i love how fuzzy it is. it kinda has an elegant look to it in person that the pictures don't show. i think this one is my favorite. till i get into the christmas ones, cause i LOVE Christmas! 

my hubby does too, which was such a surprise to me because he is so cynical sometimes. he will decorate and decorate until it looks like Christmas blew up in our living room. he didnt have such good Christmas holidays as a kid and he makes up for them now. I could not have found a better hubby than mine I am so Blessed in him.


----------



## Mandy

rhaubejoi said:


> i can make more! i love how fuzzy it is. it kinda has an elegant look to it in person that the pictures don't show. i think this one is my favorite. till i get into the christmas ones, cause i LOVE Christmas!
> 
> my hubby does too, which was such a surprise to me because he is so cynical sometimes. he will decorate and decorate until it looks like Christmas blew up in our living room. he didnt have such good Christmas holidays as a kid and he makes up for them now. I could not have found a better hubby than mine I am so Blessed in him.


awww robbie cant wait to see your christmas ones im the same i love christmas
its my favorite time of the year and always has been

awww your hubby sounds great its great you have a great hubby great ones are hard to find you must be one of the lucky ones xxxx


----------



## rhaubejoi

~*Mandy*~ said:


> awww your hubby sounds great its great you have a great hubby great ones are hard to find you must be one of the lucky ones xxxx


don't I know it! i had a skirt-chasing, man-wh*re last time, so I know exactly how lucky i am.


----------



## Mandy

rhaubejoi said:


> don't I know it! i had a skirt-chasing, man-wh*re last time, so I know exactly how lucky i am.


lol tell me about it i had one too best thing i ever did was get rid lol


----------



## rhaubejoi

yep, his little friend actually provoked me badly enough that i punched her ( several times and in the nose, before I even knew I was thinking of violence) I had never been in a fight in my life!

or should i say, one of his little friends.....


----------



## ahra1284

robbie, your inbox is full! just wondering if you can confirm my official order for the blue/brown polka dotted bedsack. bill me at your convenience and i seriously cannot wait!!!!!!


----------



## rhaubejoi

ahra1284 said:


> robbie, your inbox is full! just wondering if you can confirm my official order for the blue/brown polka dotted bedsack. bill me at your convenience and i seriously cannot wait!!!!!!


why, sure, its confirmed. i already ordered the fabric for it wednesday. I'm sorry, i thought you knew.:daisy: the day i get the polka dots i can build it, i already have the fleece for it, and the stuffing too. then i will mail it on the nearest business day.


----------



## Raguilar209

*Can i order one!!*



rhaubejoi said:


> ok, here is another option that is also available in white/black leopard print. this is furry, you just cannot tell from the pic
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> it is $3 more because the fabric costs more. there may also be a larger bed coming only available in these fuzzy fabrics for now. but maybe with other choices later.


I love this one! It looks so soft and cozy. How much and how do I order? -Rachel


----------



## ~<3~

I sooo hope you still do these in a few years time!!! Ha.
But seriously, I am in love with the pink dotty one and the leapord print one. Not even to mention the christmas ones!


----------



## Aquarius

That bed looks seriously stunning!!


----------



## rhaubejoi

why, thank you!


----------



## Brodysmom

OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH my gosh. I must have one of those fur ones for Brody. Soooo cute!!!! Did someone buy that one Robbie or can I have it? If it's sold, can ya make me one?  I LOVE IT! Pm me with your paypal info and I'll send the payment right out. Woo HOOOO!

Brodysmom


----------



## rhaubejoi

Brodysmom said:


> OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH my gosh. I must have one of those fur ones for Brody. Soooo cute!!!! Did someone buy that one Robbie or can I have it? If it's sold, can ya make me one?  I LOVE IT! Pm me with your paypal info and I'll send the payment right out. Woo HOOOO!
> 
> Brodysmom


i sent the pm to you! thanks for the compliment everybody here is soooo good for my ego...lol

i will have plenty of time to work on bedsacks this week, i have to keep my son home from school since he had to get his toe cut open in the ER tonight. he was picking at skin on his toe and somehow got an infection in it. he's gonna lose the nail and has to stay off of his foot. they had to shoot it up to deaden it and slice it open. and lucky us, we got all the fun, we had to hold our son down on the table for them to work on. talk about a miserable experience all around. anyway, all of my errands for the week are cancelled, i will be sewing and not leaving the house all week.


----------



## rcj1095

Robbie, that's it!!! That's exactly what I was talking about. I wanted leopard and fuzzy. I need one of those. It is exactly what I pictured in my mind. Looks so comfy I want one in my size. LOL. Set me up sister, I'll pay the extra three bucks. No biggy!!! The bigger the better since mine seem to want to all pile into one. Thanks girl. Just make it. I'll paypal you the money. PM your email again. I deleted it from last time. So sorry about your son sweetie. Boys, agh...


----------



## BeckyLa

What about pink fake fur? Please forgive me, but I'm not into animal prints or polka dots, but I saw one that looked soooo snuggly make of pastel pink fake fur. I see that yours are reversible with the dots on the outside and solid on the inside, so I was wondering about pink fur on the outside and baby blue flannel on the inside. I would think that would be very warm. I understand it would cost more, but I would like to get one for Dani for Christmas if it doesn't cost a lot more.


----------



## rhaubejoi

I'll see if i can find some for you, give me a week or so, I am a little backed up from being sick.


----------



## Yatak

Can I also have 2 bedsacks - they are AMAZING! One blue and one pink polka dot.

How can I pay you and how much are they?


----------



## rhaubejoi

BeckyLa said:


> What about pink fake fur? Please forgive me, but I'm not into animal prints or polka dots, but I saw one that looked soooo snuggly make of pastel pink fake fur. I see that yours are reversible with the dots on the outside and solid on the inside, so I was wondering about pink fur on the outside and baby blue flannel on the inside. I would think that would be very warm. I understand it would cost more, but I would like to get one for Dani for Christmas if it doesn't cost a lot more.


I stopped using flannel on them because the flannel tends to pill once it is washed and looks horrible. I don't like the idea of sending a bed to someone and it only looking good till its washed., picky me! lol. I can put a fleece, or a regular cotton fabric on, though


----------



## BeckyLa

Ok, I understand. Thank you for being so picky! I think fleece would be great.


----------



## rhaubejoi

you guys! i saw the most fabulous fabric the other day. it has faux sheepskin on one side and faux suede on the other. they have it in pastel pink, dark brown and light brown/tan. the sheepskin is very light tan. it is so soft and warm and gorgeous.


----------



## rcj1095

Okay, as soon as I pay you for my leopard one, I think I might have to have the sheepskin one. LOL. Sending you paypal this week hon. Thanks.


----------



## LittleHead

That pink/brown polka dot one is cute!
How much are they? I'm interested in getting 2, and both my girls need to fit comfortably in them together. I'd like one to put in bed (maybe less dog hair will be on the sheet?), and one to put on their swing outside in the backyard. 

Can you give me a quote? 
I won't have spare cash til week 1 or 2 of October.


----------



## nicholeb5

Do you have any pictures of the new suede/sheepskin choice especially the dark brown? I will be ordering one soon not sure what fabric yet!


----------



## BeckyLa

Yes, I'd like to see a picture of the sheepskin as well. I wonder which would be warmer, the sheepskin/suede or the fur/fleece? It's going to be a cold winter for poor nearly neked Dani.....


----------



## ahra1284

Hi Robbie! i've pmd you twice this week, is everything ok with my bedsack?


----------



## rhaubejoi

ahra1284 said:


> Hi Robbie! i've pmd you twice this week, is everything ok with my bedsack?


Sure, its on the way, I pm'ed you this afternoon. It should get to you in a couple days. Sorry for the delay. I hope you and Bam like it!


----------



## rhaubejoi

BeckyLa said:


> Yes, I'd like to see a picture of the sheepskin as well. I wonder which would be warmer, the sheepskin/suede or the fur/fleece? It's going to be a cold winter for poor nearly neked Dani.....


i think the sheepskin/suede would be warmer myself. I am gonna make one for Zoe in the pink, next week (they messed up my hubby's check for the second week in a row!) so that way i will know how much they cost me and if you guys like, you can order...


----------



## nicholeb5

rhaubejoi said:


> i think the sheepskin/suede would be warmer myself. I am gonna make one for Zoe in the pink, next week (they messed up my hubby's check for the second week in a row!) so that way i will know how much they cost me and if you guys like, you can order...



Great!! I will be waiting to see it!!


----------



## BeckyLa

Me too!! 

*biting fingernails with excitement*


----------



## TRuiz83

How much are they? I would love one for our new puppy!


----------



## chimama2

wow !! nice


----------



## ElectricBlueWings

Awww...
I love that blue snowflakes, stripes, and polka dots.
How much does one with custom fabric cost?


----------



## BeckyLa

Well, you can drop us off your list. When we got hit with cold temps and rain this month I had to make one myself, not nearly as nice as yours, I might add. Dani absolutely refuses to use it. She'll snuggle under the covers of my bed (well, her bed that she lets me & dh use so we keep her warmer) and she'll lay on top of the one I made, but she will not snuggle into it. I open it up, she'll go in and lay down then as soon as I turn away she bolts out. :foxes15: She'll tunnel in to get treats I hide there, but that's it. So frustrating... 

It's going to be a loooong winter.


----------



## vviccles1

I would like to suggest a wonderful site. I just bought the most sturdy and plushest sleeping, snuggle bag and now am gonna get a hot pink bag, she also does handknits and other clothing for our tiny treasures. www.marilynscreations.com


----------



## ElectricBlueWings

I love the pink dots!
and the x-mas ones. 

Can I order one if I ask my mom and use her paypal?


----------

